# Dana White Thinks Josh Barnett Will Win the Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> The first leg of the Strikeforce Heavyweight Tournament has ended with Antonio Silva and Sergei Kharitonov advancing to the next round. While most people have pegged the winner of the upcoming Alistair Overeem vs. Fabricio Werdum bout to be the tournament favorite, Dana White thinks otherwise. According to Dave Meltzer (Subscription Required), the UFC President has predicted that Josh Barnett will win the Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix:
> 
> Silva will face the Overeem vs. Werdum winner while Kharitonov faces the Josh Barnett vs. Brett Rogers winner. For the record, Dana White is predicting Barnett, who he hates, to run the table. He believes Werdum will catch Overeem on the ground, but Barnett, who has never been submitted, will be strong enough to avoid Werdum’s strength.
> 
> Certainly Overeem vs. Werdum is your classic match dependent upon whether or not Werdum can get it to the ground. Rogers has a good punch, but unless Barnett has slipped a lot, and we don’t know because it’s been years since Barnett was in with elite competition, he has to be the favorite.


Source

I bet Dana dreams about this!

Having a guy that hasn't faced top competition in years winning the Tournament...and on top of that, one who failed a drugs test recently... - that will damage SF's credibility a lot! 

This is in Dana's next letter to Santa!:sarcastic12:


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Josh Barnett could very easily win, he is a top notch competitor.

I wouldn't expect him to win, but I wouldn't write off the possibility.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Another reason that wasent already mentioned was that Barnett seems to have the "easiest" road to the finals. All he needs to get past is Rogers and Kharitonov and then he is in prime position to win it all. Its pretty easy to imagine considering talent wise, he was considered the guy to beat on the right bracket coming into the tournament.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I bet barnett's gonna reach the finals, but when he meets Overeem there its going to lights out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm still predicting n Overeem-Barnett final with Alistair taking it all.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He won't make it past Kharitonov.

Overeem VS Kharitonov in the finals. 

Overeem takes the whole thing.

And i Josh stands for too long Rogers will KO him too.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually like the odds of Barnett/Werdum but I am not sure how that fight goes. Not sure why everyone is sleeping on Werdum so much. One of the best KickBoxers in the world? yes but Werdum is a better grappler than Overeem is a kickboxer.


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

someone needs to tweet dana and tell him to stop trolling.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

i expect Josh to make the finals, he has the easiest route stylistically, he should be able to TD both Rogers and Sergei and neither will be able to deal with him grappling wise. He is also extremely durable so looking for an early finish is unlikely, the only way i see him losing to either is if he stands for way too long which can sometimes be a problem for him but i tihnk this tourny is really, really big for him and he knows it, its his chance to get back into the elite of MMA and i see him doing just that.


In the finals, whether it be Overeem, Werdum or BigFoot, it will be a tough fight for Josh, i cant say he will win any of those fights with any certainty.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

tenorikuma said:


> someone needs to tweet dana and tell him to stop trolling.


He was probably asked directly who he thought would win, what do you want him to say? "I really don't care" or "I don't know?"

If he did people would be moaning about him disrespecting Strikeforce and acting like it is a non entity not worth discussing.

Dana can't do right for doing wrong with some people, it's like there is an anti Dana agenda just because he has a brash personality and is the owner of the biggest game in town (breeds resentment)

He seems like a nice enough guy to me and he is clearly very good at what he does. People want to hear his opinions on things because of who he is, if you or other disagree with what he says by all means discuss his views and debate why you disagree but there is no need for the negativity and dislike towards him I so often read.


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

tkoshea said:


> He was probably asked directly who he thought would win, what do you want him to say? "I really don't care" or "I don't know?"
> 
> If he did people would be moaning about him disrespecting Strikeforce and acting like it is a non entity not worth discussing.
> 
> ...


what part of my post gave you the impression that i was being anti dana white?  if anything, it was anti barnett.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I actually like the odds of Barnett/Werdum but I am not sure how that fight goes. Not sure why everyone is sleeping on Werdum so much. One of the best KickBoxers in the world? yes but Werdum is a better grappler than Overeem is a kickboxer.


Overeem is a better wrestler than Werdum. In the first fight, Overeem was subbed because he took Werdum to the ground, I dont think he'll be making that mistake again.

Werdum is going to have a nightmare getting Alistair to the ground. His take down grappling ability isnt great and he's going to get absolutely man handled in the clinch.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I actually like the odds of Barnett/Werdum but I am not sure how that fight goes. Not sure why everyone is sleeping on Werdum so much. One of the best KickBoxers in the world? yes but Werdum is a better grappler than Overeem is a kickboxer.


Werdum is certainly not a walk over for Overeem.

Werdum already holds a victory over Overeem (albeit a much smaller version)

I am sure the Junior Dos Santos loss is the only decisive loss of Werdum's career, the rest to my knowledge have been decision defeats.

I think he and Barnett have both been overlooked somewhat in this tournament.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

tenorikuma said:


> what part of my post gave you the impression that i was being anti dana white?  if anything, it was anti barnett.


I was speaking in general, don't take it personal just because I happened to quote you. If you read up you will see people giving wanker jesture icons in reference to Dana and I have read many many posts that very much come across as anti dana (I can't remember your post now without looking back on it to know if anything within struck me as such)

Edit: oh yea, it was because you were calling Dana a troll, which I have seen used on internet forums before as a negative to posters although I freely admit have no idea what it really means.

Judging by your responce to my post and using my own common sense I can figure out the meaning and what you meat with your post now, so excuse me for implying you were anti dana.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

tenorikuma said:


> someone needs to tweet dana and tell him to stop trolling.


Why? How is he trolling by giving a prediction?


Man, so many people have Overeem's nuts SOOOOOO far down their throats, sort of unreal for a guy who's best MMA win in years is either Paul Beuntello or Mr. Rogers.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Anything is possible in this GP I think, thats the risk of having so many fighters involved capable of finishing fights in a instant.

obviously on the group of death side of the table you have to look at the winner of Overeem vs Werdum as the favorite just based on the high level skill sets both these guys bring to the cage, but Silva is not going to be a push over for ether of these guys and I expect Silva to give a much tougher Semi final match the Reem/Werdum winner than anyone on the other side of the table could.

I don't even write Rogers off against Barnett not by any stretch live many people seem to be doing, I think its a real long shot that he will make it to the final because if he get though to the semis then I think Sergei should get into the final, not so much the case if its Barnett vs Sergei in the semis it really then I think could go ether way.

So to sum it up I think Barnett assuming he finds himself in the final would of come through the most evenly odds set of fight to be there, can he ride even odds twice to his favor, its far from impossible and may just happen.

Anyway it nice for a change to see Dana White actually getting into this and talking a interest in this event enough to make a prediction, its more respectful from him than the usual "I don't give a sh1t whats going on in the minor divisions" public attitude we have come to expect from him recently, and even tho yea ok his prediction is a little UFC biased with having only his ex-fighters winning from now on, but hay this is DW what more could we possibly expect, but even that been the case its still far from impossible that it could just go down that way.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If Barnett isn't a logical choice to have a decent chance at winning, then it shows how weak this thing is.

By picking Barnett, Dana is basically giving respect that there is more than just Overeem left in this thing. Something that people seem to not understand....because I guess Overeem is unstoppable...even if firearms were involved.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I do see Barnett beating Rogers but honestly I see the finals being Overeem vs Kharintov


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Shady1 said:


> I do see Barnett beating Rogers but honestly I see the finals being Overeem vs Kharintov


Brett Rogers definitely has a chance of knocking Josh out. He has the chance but i doubt it's going to happen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Overeem is a better wrestler than Werdum. In the first fight, Overeem was subbed because he took Werdum to the ground, I dont think he'll be making that mistake again.
> 
> Werdum is going to have a nightmare getting Alistair to the ground. His take down grappling ability isnt great and he's going to get absolutely man handled in the clinch.


Overeem WAS the better wrestler the last time they fought but your forgetting 2 things, one that Werdum has vastly improved both as a fighter and as a grappler, secondly that Overeem has basically dedicated himself to Kickboxing for the last 2 years without any real serious mma fights (sure Rogers and Duffee posed threats but both guys are strikers who play to the Reems strengths.) If the Reem has been taking time from his grappling to dedicate to improving as a striker (I suspect he has) he is in real trouble. Its not like Golden Glory is a grappling powerhouse.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Overeem WAS the better wrestler the last time they fought but your forgetting 2 things, one that Werdum has vastly improved both as a fighter and as a grappler, secondly that Overeem has basically dedicated himself to Kickboxing for the last 2 years without any real serious mma fights (sure Rogers and Duffee posed threats but both guys are strikers who play to the Reems strengths.) If the Reem has been taking time from his grappling to dedicate to improving as a striker (I suspect he has) he is in real trouble. Its not like Golden Glory is a grappling powerhouse.


I havnt seen this drastic improvement in Werdum you're seeing. He still lacks wrestling and his striking is still a work in progress.

Overeem demonstrated his grappling ability in the Rogers fight. Rogers, the guy who swept fedor and more than held his own in the grappling department with Fedor.

Overeem tossed rogers aside, controlled him on the ground and squashed him like a bug.

Reem is bigger, stronger and a much more evolved fighter than he was when he first fought Werdum. Werdum lacks the take downs to get Reem to the ground and will get manhandled in the clinch and over powered in any grappling exchanges on the feet. Lets not forget how overeem tossed cro cop around and down to the mat with ease. 

Overeem is a better wrestler than werdum, much stronger and a much better kick boxer. Werdums only real hope is if Reem clumsily dives into his guard or some one tosses a bananna skin into the octagon.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I havnt seen this drastic improvement in Werdum you're seeing. He still lacks wrestling and his striking is still a work in progress.
> 
> Overeem demonstrated his grappling ability in the Rogers fight. Rogers, the guy who swept fedor and more than held his own in the grappling department with Fedor.
> 
> ...


Didn't (Over)eem take him down many many times in their first fight. Ubereem would fair better. Though taking down Werdum isn't a good strategy for anyone unless you have the top control and GnP skills to finish it quickly - Werdum is slick from the bottom too, very hard to really hurt him on the ground. 

Smartest thing to do would be to beat him stand-up.


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

tkoshea said:


> I was speaking in general, don't take it personal just because I happened to quote you. If you read up you will see people giving wanker jesture icons in reference to Dana and I have read many many posts that very much come across as anti dana (I can't remember your post now without looking back on it to know if anything within struck me as such)
> 
> Edit: oh yea, it was because you were calling Dana a troll, which I have seen used on internet forums before as a negative to posters although I freely admit have no idea what it really means.
> 
> Judging by your responce to my post and using my own common sense I can figure out the meaning and what you meat with your post now, so excuse me for implying you were anti dana.


its all good, broham.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Overeem WAS the better wrestler the last time they fought but your forgetting 2 things, one that Werdum has vastly improved both as a fighter and as a grappler, secondly that Overeem has *basically dedicated himself to Kickboxing* for the last 2 years without any real serious mma fights (sure Rogers and Duffee posed threats but both guys are strikers who play to the Reems strengths.) If the Reem has been taking time from his grappling *to dedicate to improving as a striker* (I suspect he has) he is in real trouble. Its not like Golden Glory is a grappling powerhouse.


The bolded part.
I think that's where Overeem wins this fight: easily.

If he doesn't do a stupid thing, like trying to take the fight to the ground without rocking Werdum first...i think overeem will be more than fine.

And another thing about that fight.
When Overeem fought Werdum, he wasn't a regular HW. He was going up and down in weight, fighting everyone they put in front of him.
He fought Werdum at HW, then dropped back down for 3-4 fights i think and only then he moved to HW for good.

The Overeem that fought Werdum doesn't exist anymore.
That Overeem didn't have the strength/power this Overeem has. Even so, Overeem managed to take Werdum down.
I have no doubt whatsoever that Overeem will be able to take Werdum down whenever he feels like.

Werdum can't win the fight on the feet so he will try and take the fight down, but i don't know how he could do that: if he goes for the clinch he might eat some big knees in the process and anyway i think Overeem has a big stregth advantage against Werdum and he could avoid being taken down.

I have Alistair winning the fight on the feet and only taking it to the mat if he rocks Werdum standing. 
Follow up with GnP, but after Fedor-Werdum...he knows the dangers of that...so i think he will be more cautious in doing so.

Alistair is an intelligent fighter and i just can't see him being tricked like that.

Should be an interesting fight.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I honestly don't think Barnett can pass three drug tests in a row.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Let's see how good he still is.. after years of fighting second rate competetion.



Toxic said:


> Overeem WAS the better wrestler the last time they fought but your forgetting 2 things, one that Werdum has vastly improved both as a fighter and as a grappler, secondly that Overeem has basically dedicated himself to Kickboxing for the last 2 years without any real serious mma fights (sure Rogers and Duffee posed threats but both guys are strikers who play to the Reems strengths.) If the Reem has been taking time from his grappling to dedicate to improving as a striker (I suspect he has) he is in real trouble. Its not like Golden Glory is a grappling powerhouse.


Let's do a bet :thumbsup:

I win 200k from you if Overeem beats him!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Let's see how good he still is.. after years of fighting second rate competetion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind a sig bet with toxic too. He seems pretty sold on Werdum beating Reem and if i remember correctly, im sure toxic you were swaying towards todd duffee against alistair too?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I wouldn't mind a sig bet with toxic too. He seems pretty sold on Werdum beating Reem and if i remember correctly, im sure toxic you were swaying towards todd duffee against alistair too?


Yea another one I heard saying this was that troll koveraki lol  but he is of course not accepting this bet because he probably knows he is wrong but likes to argue of course.. because of the sake of argue.

Toxic we will see^^


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

What is a sig bet?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> What is a sig bet?


This:


> On a community forum, placing a bet with another forum member where the agreement is that the loser has to accept the profile signature provided by the winning party.


And an example:
_I made a sig bet with hax0rz123 that Matt Hughes would beat Royce Gracie in their fight, and won. I made him put up a nuthugger picture for a month because of how stupid he was to make that bet with me._


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> What is a sig bet?


for pussys  

Credit bets are for real men :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been a member here for long enough now and I still don't understand the credits? lol, what are they even for?

I like sig bets because they are a little personal and you get to own a guys signature.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I've been a member here for long enough now and I still don't understand the credits? lol, what are they even for?
> 
> I like sig bets because they are a little personal and you get to own a guys signature.


Haha I know Mc^^  

but they are fun and it just looks goog to be a millionair and play with them on the v.bookie. 

I just want to be a millionair again lol^^ 

and Toxic should accept that bet or he is a coward like all these Werdum is going to walk through Overeem talkers ;D


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> This:
> 
> And an example:
> _I made a sig bet with hax0rz123 that Matt Hughes would beat Royce Gracie in their fight, and won. I made him put up a nuthugger picture for a month because of how stupid he was to make that bet with me._


oh ok, thanks for explaining


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I've been a member here for long enough now and I still don't understand the credits? lol, what are they even for?
> 
> I like sig bets because they are a little personal and you get to own a guys signature.


They are a way of showing how good/consistent you are with your picks. 

Also, donating to members with low amounts of credits, or members who have recently been cleaned out, is good karma and it spreads a positive attitude on a cyberpersonal level.

Sig bets are cool and all, but they are annoying to read sometimes because no one ever thinks of anything clever enough to use. In my opinion, the conversation that leads to a sig bet often resembles a bickering couple arguing over who is right about what is going to happen on Dexter tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> I havnt seen this drastic improvement in Werdum you're seeing. He still lacks wrestling and his striking is still a work in progress.
> 
> Overeem demonstrated his grappling ability in the Rogers fight. Rogers, the guy who swept fedor and more than held his own in the grappling department with Fedor.
> 
> ...


 You don't win ADCC without some kind of wrestling, Werdum may not be your typical double leg takedown kind of wrester but neither is Demian Maia. Werdum is a big guy, Werdum is a 6'4" 240 pound guy, may look small against Overeem but he is bigger than anyone with the exception of Rogers that Overeem has fought in MMA. You say look how easy he threw these guys to the mat, thats fine, I don't think Werdum cares if he is on top or bottom or how it gets there.



limba said:


> The bolded part.
> I think that's where Overeem wins this fight: easily.
> 
> If he doesn't do a stupid thing, like trying to take the fight to the ground without rocking Werdum first...i think overeem will be more than fine.
> ...


 He will be able to take Werdum down whenever he feels, If your Fabricio Werdum you don't train TD defense to fight Alistair Overeem. If a guy who has never beaten a black belt in his life wants to take you down and your a world champion in BJJ you let him.


> BobbyCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see how good he still is.. after years of fighting second rate competetion.
> ...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> What are you giving me if Werdum wins? I am not actually even saying Werdum will win, I think the fight is 50/50 and am merely mind boggled as to why everyone is already booking Overeem in the finals.
> 
> Bobby how about 500,000 credits vs me owning your sig for an entire month. The entre thing to do as I please.


You mean if I win I get 500k from you?

and if Werdum wins, then you will create a sig for me?? Or you will get my signature?

Let's make it a Million credits and it's a Done Deal 



sorry limba^^ but it's a safe bet!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You don't win ADCC without some kind of wrestling, Werdum may not be your typical double leg takedown kind of wrester but neither is Demian Maia. Werdum is a big guy, Werdum is a 6'4" 240 pound guy, may look small against Overeem but he is bigger than anyone with the exception of Rogers that Overeem has fought in MMA. You say look how easy he threw these guys to the mat, thats fine, I don't think Werdum cares if he is on top or bottom or how it gets there.
> 
> He will be able to take Werdum down whenever he feels, If your Fabricio Werdum you don't train TD defense to fight Alistair Overeem. If a guy who has never beaten a black belt in his life wants to take you down and your a world champion in BJJ you let him.
> 
> ...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SJ said:


> They are a way of showing how good/consistent you are with your picks.
> 
> Also, donating to members with low amounts of credits, or members who have recently been cleaned out, is good karma and it spreads a *positive attitude on a cyberpersonal level.*
> 
> Sig bets are cool and all, but they are annoying to read sometimes because no one ever thinks of anything clever enough to use. *In my opinion, the conversation that leads to a sig bet often resembles a bickering couple arguing over who is right about what is going to happen on Dexter tonight.*


Love the "cyberpersonal level" thing! Very well said! :thumbsup:

And the other bolded part!:thumb02:



Toxic said:


> He will be able to take Werdum down whenever he feels, If your Fabricio Werdum you don't train TD defense to fight Alistair Overeem. If a guy who has never beaten a black belt in his life wants to take you down and your a world champion in BJJ you let him.


Agreed! and Agreed!

Overeem can take Werdum whenever he wants to imo.
And Werdum won't have anything against it!

Especially when you know you already subbed him once (even though it's been some time since that fight).

Werdum knows he is the better *pure* grappler and i believe he would love for the fight to take place on the ground.

But i believe Overeem is smarter than this. 
Like Werdum - he knows where his advantage is: striking!
And he proved on numerous occasions that he can be patient and wait for his chance.
All he needs to do is win the fight on the feet - he is the better striker, the better kickboxer, the better muay thai fighter.
He can easily beat Werdum on the feet and if he manages to rock him hard and send him down crashing - then i think he won't have anything against going after him on the ground to try and finish him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You guys realize Overeem has never beaten a good grappler ever right? Outside of Vitor Belfort Overeem has never beaten a black belt in BJJ. Overeem has twice fought an elite grappler when he faced Werdum and Arona. Do know what they have in common? Alistair tapping at the end.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You guys realize Overeem has never beaten a good grappler ever right? Outside of Vitor Belfort Overeem has never beaten a black belt in BJJ. Overeem has twice fought an elite grappler when he faced Werdum and Arona. Do know what they have in common? Alistair tapping at the end.


Does our Bet stand?? Done Deal?


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Toxic said:


> You guys realize Overeem has never beaten a good grappler ever right? Outside of Vitor Belfort Overeem has never beaten a black belt in BJJ. Overeem has twice fought an elite grappler when he faced Werdum and Arona. Do know what they have in common? Alistair tapping at the end.


 i believe he tapped to strikes vs Arona


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Does our Bet stand?? Done Deal?


One million credits but if Werdum wins your sig belongs to me for 45 days for me to put what ever I want in there and it won't be pretty.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> One million credits but if Werdum wins your sig belongs to me for 45 days for me to put what ever I want in there and it won't be pretty.


You have my Word! :thumbsup: 

AWESOME BET!!!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic backing Todd Duffee against Overeem is all I need to see. 

If you honestly cant see how how damn good overeem is right now compared to when he fought werdum and any one else three, four years ago, then you're blind! He's a completely different, evolved fighter.

Werdum is going to get violently beat down.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I've been a member here for long enough now and I still don't understand the credits? lol, what are they even for?
> 
> I like sig bets because they are a little personal and you get to own a guys signature.


:thumbsup:

Never understood these credits either. They make zero sense.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> One million credits but if Werdum wins your sig belongs to me for 45 days for me to put what ever I want in there and it won't be pretty.


You serious ? anyway i can get in on this bet ill let you have my sig for 90 days hahahahah except i dont the credits


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Toxic backing Todd Duffee against Overeem is all I need to see.
> 
> If you honestly cant see how how damn good overeem is right now compared to when he fought werdum and any one else three, four years ago, then you're blind! He's a completely different, evolved fighter.
> 
> Werdum is going to get violently beat down.


I never backed Duffee? I said there was the possibility that he could land and knock Overeem out but really the fight didn't interest me that much. In fact I even said Duffee was a less that legit opponent but that he was likely as legit as they could ask for on such short notice.

I agree Overeem is a completely different animal but so is Werdum. I also never said I think Werdum will win, I only stated that I think its 50/50 and to many people are overly confident in Overeem in this fight. Don't worry about reading what I post before you comment though.



***** de Amigo said:


> You serious ? anyway i can get in on this bet ill let you have my sig for 90 days hahahahah except i dont the credits


I will do you for half a million for 90 days. Your not a paid so without pictures your sig is worth less than a paids.


----------

